# Long term Car Hire | Rent to Buy Costa del Sol



## mayotom

hi everybody 

I've been checking out my options to move back to the Costa del Sol sometime next month. I have many friends there so I will have places to stay while I look for my own place, but I would like to get a car as soon as I arrive

I used to use Tony's rent a car at the airport and it was 400EUR per month, I would like to find a company that can offer long term rentals for much less than this. Does anybody have any recommendations?


----------



## jojo

HI, not sure I can help you, altho my husband says he thinks he's seen some advertised for around 300€ a month in local papers?? albeit a while ago (pre-season). Have you googled "sur in english", "Friday ad" which are a couple of local papers that spring to mind?

Unfortunately (according to a friend who works in the business) alot of the car hire companies around here havent purchased as many cars this year due to the credit crunch etc and as a result they are finding there is a shortage of hire cars now and we all know a shortage of anything causes price rises !! Typical!!! 

In fact as an aside, this chap was saying that there are just as many, if not more tourists arriving into Malaga this year and there seems no obvious sign of this so called slow down in tourism?????????

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall

I don't know who the "guy" was but AENA's figures tell us that April 2009 was 5,1% down on April 2008 http://www.aena.es/csee/ccurl/04.Estadisticas_Abril_2009.pdf

Taken as the year across the country it does not look pretty! 

http://www.aena.es/csee/ccurl/12.Estadistica_Diciembre_2008,0.pdf


Jojo, how often have I told you not to speak to strange men ..... especially in Iceland!!


----------



## jojo

SteveHall said:


> I don't know who the "guy" was but AENA's figures tell us that April 2009 was 5,1% down on April 2008 http://www.aena.es/csee/ccurl/04.Estadisticas_Abril_2009.pdf
> 
> Taken as the year across the country it does not look pretty!
> 
> http://www.aena.es/csee/ccurl/12.Estadistica_Diciembre_2008,0.pdf
> 
> 
> Jojo, how often have I told you not to speak to strange men ..... especially in Iceland!!



Huh, I didnt make it to Iceland, my exhaust fell off my car, the chap in my garage was trying to organise a courtesy car, but there were none  Hense my comment about hire cars and the lack of, and the hire car companies being totally overwhelmed by the major influx of foreign visitors this year... higher than last year!

Maybe the reports are like the reports in the UK where they play everything down and tell everyone how bad things are, when in fact they're not!!???????

I went to Las Larolas the other day, its a tourist resort near Fuengirola and it was heaving!!??? Maybe people are just taking earlier holidays this year in a bid to save money???

Jo xx:focus:


----------



## SteveHall

All good hype and it would be fantastic if it were true but I think airport passeneger numbers can be taken to be fairly accurate. 

Sorry, to hear that you had a problem with the car - you should have shouted I'd have tried to help. Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## jojo

SteveHall said:


> All good hype and it would be fantastic if it were true but I think airport passeneger numbers can be taken to be fairly accurate.
> 
> Sorry, to hear that you had a problem with the car - you should have shouted I'd have tried to help. Hope you get it sorted.


Oh I shouted alright LOL!!! all better now...!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## mayotom

Thanks Steve/Jojo

I will email a few of them and try to get quotes..

Cheers


----------



## zookro

*car for sale*



mayotom said:


> hi everybody
> 
> I've been checking out my options to move back to the Costa del Sol sometime next month. I have many friends there so I will have places to stay while I look for my own place, but I would like to get a car as soon as I arrive
> 
> I used to use Tony's rent a car at the airport and it was 400EUR per month, I would like to find a company that can offer long term rentals for much less than this. Does anybody have any recommendations?


Ola
we are selling our 1999 Ford escort 1.8TD Spanish reg LHD car, as we now live in Portugal
might turn out cheaper in long run than renting......2000e fully taxed and MOTd.
let me know if you are interested
tchau
sue


----------



## mayotom

zookro said:


> Ola
> we are selling our 1999 Ford escort 1.8TD Spanish reg LHD car, as we now live in Portugal
> might turn out cheaper in long run than renting......2000e fully taxed and MOTd.
> let me know if you are interested
> tchau
> sue


I agree it would be in the long run. however I'm looking at the short term, as I don't have cash to throw about, hence the rental for a few months until we can get everything in order.

also I have to say that 2000 for a 10 year old car is a little exorbitant,

if you could accept EUR300 per month for 4 months then we may consider buying it


----------



## paulnsoo

mayotom said:


> I agree it would be in the long run. however I'm looking at the short term, as I don't have cash to throw about, hence the rental for a few months until we can get everything in order.
> 
> also I have to say that 2000 for a 10 year old car is a little exorbitant,
> 
> if you could accept EUR300 per month for 4 months then we may consider buying it



Hi There

My wife emailed you and i have just read what she said.

we are looking to sell it a little cheaper than the 2000 although not a great deal
we have just paid the back tax on it (2 years we've been in Portugal) which was nearly 200e and we are about to drive over to Spain (salamanca) and put it through the ITV next week. as its not had one valid since Feb 08.

Its a 1.8deisel car and they hold their value a lot more over here (as you may know) and it has only 90'000 kilometres on the clock and is a great runner.

so i think we will get a half decent deal on it. however 2000 may be a little optimistic.

Renting it isn,t really an option as you might appreciate, its not a good idea to have someone driving around in what is "your" car for 4 months in a different country. with no guarantee of payment if there's an accident or just no guarantee anyway..

feel free to make us a cash offer (with or without the ITV) i promise its a great runner and an excellent drive. if we didn,t feel bad about driving in Portugal Illegally we would not have bothered about selling it.

but we have bought a PT car now..

good luck with your search.

thanks

PAUL


----------



## SteveHall

mayotom said:


> I agree it would be in the long run. however I'm looking at the short term,
> 
> if you could accept EUR300 per month for 4 months then we may consider buying it


Please continue this by PM - thanks


----------



## mayotom

Cheers Paul,

as I don't plan to be back in Spain till july it maybe a little early to start looking at a purchase, but if you still have it in early july then let me know



OK Steve


----------



## paulnsoo

SteveHall said:


> Please continue this by PM - thanks


is it me Steve 
i can,t find a PM button anywhere
???


----------



## Suenneil

paulnsoo said:


> is it me Steve
> i can,t find a PM button anywhere
> ???


Paul ... you need to click on the persons name you want to talk to and it will give you a few choices ... one of them being "send private message to XXXXXXXX" .... and you take it from there

Hope that makes sense!!!


----------



## Suenneil

mayotom said:


> Cheers Paul,
> 
> as I don't plan to be back in Spain till july it maybe a little early to start looking at a purchase, but if you still have it in early july then let me know
> 
> 
> 
> OK Steve


So youre considering coming back after all Mayotom ? ... well best of luck (I replied to a couple of your points on the Dubai forum recently ... so Im not stalking you honest!)


----------



## paulnsoo

YOU WOULD HAVE THOUGHT SO!!

I am an it person so its the first place i looked.

i got 3 options

either

View your Profile
Find your threads or
Add you to my contacts

only 3 options that were offered.!

Weird if you ask me

PAul


----------



## jojo

paulnsoo said:


> YOU WOULD HAVE THOUGHT SO!!
> 
> I am an it person so its the first place i looked.
> 
> i got 3 options
> 
> either
> 
> View your Profile
> Find your threads or
> Add you to my contacts
> 
> only 3 options that were offered.!
> 
> Weird if you ask me
> 
> PAul


You need to have made a minimum of 4 posts on here before you can "private message". sadly, you cant use the open forum to negotiate or sell things.. sorry


Jo xxxx


----------



## paulnsoo

jojo said:


> You need to have made a minimum of 4 posts on here before you can "private message". sadly, you cant use the open forum to negotiate or sell things.. sorry
> 
> 
> Jo xxxx


thanks jo thats Fair enough!

Paul


----------



## mayotom

Suenneil said:


> So youre considering coming back after all Mayotom ? ... well best of luck (I replied to a couple of your points on the Dubai forum recently ... so Im not stalking you honest!)


yes Sue, after thinking about it all over the weekend again and discussing with people, I'm concidering it more seriously, at the end of the day I came to Dubai for the opportunity to save money and eventually move back to the CDS, but I'm not saving so what's the point,

I will have a meeting with the boss at the end of the week and take it from there...


----------



## Suenneil

mayotom said:


> yes Sue, after thinking about it all over the weekend again and discussing with people, I'm concidering it more seriously, at the end of the day I came to Dubai for the opportunity to save money and eventually move back to the CDS, but I'm not saving so what's the point,
> 
> I will have a meeting with the boss at the end of the week and take it from there...


I suppose at the end of the day Mayotom you can only do what seems best for you .... if you are working in Dubai but just surviving rather than being able to save - then you may as well "survive" here in Spain if you can ..... from what I understand from friends / colleagues who went to work over in Dubai themselves ... they all preferred Spain in the end - but maybe that was just because they went to Dubai during difficult times and didnt manage to make the big money they anticipated ?

Best of luck whatever your final decision is


----------

